# HOYT CREAKing NOISE???



## notacos4u (Sep 3, 2005)

i JUST GOT A 2004 HOYT ULTRATEC CAM 1/2 XT3OOO LIMBS, WHEN i PULL THE BOW BACK IT MAKES WHAT CAN BEST BE DESCRIBED AS A CREEKING NOISE, i WAS TOLD THIS IS NORMAL IN ALL 2004 HOYT BOWS ADN IT'S SOMETHING YOU JUST HAVE TO LIVE WITH, I find this hard to believe considering it's pretty audible when it happens, definitely would get a deers attention, mine is a target bow so I guess it won't scare any deer, but is very annoying, any ideas on what causes this and how to get rid of it? Thanks Jim


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

Is it on every draw or just the first draw of a shooting set?

Sometimes its limb cups sometimes those platic dohickeys on the ends of the axles that the cable attaches too have little casting bumps that can be cut off.

Powdered graphite is a good lube for creaks.


----------



## notacos4u (Sep 3, 2005)

it is normally with just the 1st draw, although at times it also happens like every 6-7 time


----------



## Skitterz (Sep 8, 2005)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=401138


----------



## pyroarch57 (Jul 13, 2006)

notacos4u said:


> i JUST GOT A 2004 HOYT ULTRATEC CAM 1/2 XT3OOO LIMBS, WHEN i PULL THE BOW BACK IT MAKES WHAT CAN BEST BE DESCRIBED AS A CREEKING NOISE, i WAS TOLD THIS IS NORMAL IN ALL 2004 HOYT BOWS ADN IT'S SOMETHING YOU JUST HAVE TO LIVE WITH, I find this hard to believe considering it's pretty audible when it happens, definitely would get a deers attention, mine is a target bow so I guess it won't scare any deer, but is very annoying, any ideas on what causes this and how to get rid of it? Thanks Jim


It`s nothing to worry about, just give it a few blasts of spray silicon around the limb pockets and you wont hear it again.


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

You have some clear coat build up on the limb or limbs in the limb pocket. Silicone spray or disassemble and sand the limbs lightly.


----------



## bowhunter685 (Aug 22, 2004)

*noise*

I had a forge bow do that to me. I took off the limbs and cleaned the limb bolts and limb pockets then put lithium grease on bolts and limbs it never made a sound again. I think sometimes dirt or sand gets in limb pocket and makes that sound.


----------



## KenL (Dec 1, 2005)

Creaking is not normal for any bow....pretty much like everyone said, it's a cleaning issue. Hoyt has never had a limb pocket that creaked that I know of, but the little plastic bushings that hold the cable at the top of the bow will creak. Like one of the other posts said...spray with some silicon or better yet a good gun spray that turns into a powder when it dries, and it'll never squeak again....


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

I just tore apart a 2004 UltraTec and it creeked almost every time it was drawn. I cleaned the bearings and the axle pins and then cleaned out the limb rockers and then re lubed the limb pockets and then did the same with the bearings. The bow has not creeked since.


----------



## notacos4u (Sep 3, 2005)

*noise has dissappeared*

ahhhhhhhhhh lubrication, the key to everything, did as was suggested and put some tri flow on the limb pockets and bearings and all is quiet until the arrow goes into the target, Thanks For all the help, Jim


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*hoyt*

mine does it on the aluminum pieces on the end of axle that hold cable yoke. they move back and forth agianst the limb. so I have to lube tham once and a while.


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

*bow*

my 2004 hoyt ultramag does it on ocassion sounds like its coming from the limbs when i draw it back


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

I just got done working on a hoyt that creaks frim the limb pockets every time and got some of the noise to quit but not all of it, you can grap the limbs and make it creak.


----------



## the rookie (Mar 17, 2006)

Check the axles,had this issue numerous times,take the bushings off that holds the soft yoke,lube axles and put a little bit on the limb where the bushing will rest against and that should help you out


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

notacos4u said:


> i JUST GOT A 2004 HOYT ULTRATEC CAM 1/2 XT3OOO LIMBS, WHEN i PULL THE BOW BACK IT MAKES WHAT CAN BEST BE DESCRIBED AS A CREEKING NOISE, i WAS TOLD THIS IS NORMAL IN ALL 2004 HOYT BOWS ADN IT'S SOMETHING YOU JUST HAVE TO LIVE WITH, I find this hard to believe considering it's pretty audible when it happens, definitely would get a deers attention, mine is a target bow so I guess it won't scare any deer, but is very annoying, any ideas on what causes this and how to get rid of it? Thanks Jim


You didn't state whether your UltraTec was a target model, but I'm assuming it's a hunter. I had the same problem with my 2004 target model. I was told it was the finish on the laquered limbs. I would think a bit of graphite grease might help.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

SonnyThomas said:


> You didn't state whether your UltraTec was a target model, but I'm assuming it's a hunter. I had the same problem with my 2004 target model. I was told it was the finish on the laquered limbs. I would think a bit of graphite grease might help.


the one I worked on was a target model that creeked and still does creek


----------



## spothogg (Dec 10, 2003)

*Hoyt Creak Noise*

I Have 3 Hoyts & They All Have The Same Noise, I Use Tri Flow On The Limb Pockets & The Noise Goes Away For Awhile


----------



## Bluzman (Jun 19, 2006)

Try waxing the string well above and below the cable guide and apply a little silicon on the cable guide rod. 

I had a Hoyt that made a similar noise and this took care of it....seems like it was just a little friction.

JMHO


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

I agree with Efhtech, my Razortec used to creak. I rubbed some wax around the upper axle caps where the loops of the yoke slip over and it quieted right down.

Joe


----------



## Nemisis (Mar 24, 2005)

First find out if the noise is comming from the axles or the limb pockets. Have someone stand near the bow and lisen when you draw it (being as safe as possible, of corse). Then ,like everyone else said, Clean and lube as needed. I recomend a dry lube like grafite.


----------

